# Child Performs Bassia Dai



## Jason Striker II (Mar 11, 2012)

A very credible performance of Bassai Dai by a young kid. Wow.

http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/29476924-1296067565.html


----------



## chinto (Mar 13, 2012)

hmm the video did not work for me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2012)

great performance by someone that young.  
I almost hate to say it but she did better than one of my students dose even after he has worked on the form for over a year( he is an adult)


----------



## clfsean (Mar 13, 2012)

And she was incredibly cute doing it!!!

Her dogi almost swallowed her!


----------



## jim777 (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought that was great  I hope she stuck with it, if that video is really 19 years old!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes indeed, very awesome......................


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Mar 16, 2012)

That's so awesome. I remember seeing that video on youtube 6 years ago.


----------

